# Problem with my Jet lathe



## angboy (Sep 27, 2005)

I have a jet lathe, 1236, with the variable speed. I've been noticing that sometimes, when I'm trying to increase the speed, I'll actually end up with the speed slowing down and it will start making sort of a clunking noise- not sure exactly how to describe it, but it's louder than it normally runs, and then it's like it settles in, and quiets down and starts going at the higher turning rate. I know at first I think I was messing up b/c I didn't realize that you had to put it in one distinct choice of a number- what I mean is I thought you could put it at 2.5 speed, or 2.75 speed basically, using the number system they use, and then it would seem like hte handle wouldn't settle in place. I realized the error of my ways in regards to that. But does anyone have any suggestions about this current problem I seem to be creating? (since I am pretty sure it's something I'm probably doing wrong!). Thanks!


----------



## Old Griz (Sep 28, 2005)

Have you checked your belt... it might be real worn and slipping in the reeves drive... 
I just had the belt on mine break the other day... scared the begeeezus out of me... 
I get my belts from the local autoparts store. better quality than the stock Jet belt.. 
Here is a great link on how to change the belts and it gives the NAPA belt number to buy
http://www.newwoodworker.com/bltrplcjwl1236.html


----------



## angboy (Sep 28, 2005)

I will (see if I can manage to figure out how to do something so mechanical to) check it. Thanks for the idea. I certainly hope it's not that though. I just got my lathe in late July, so I would assume that's not something that should be a problem so soon? I was wondering if maybe I'm just changing the speed too fast and it takes some time to catch up? But I don't know if that's a possibility. I'm not too mechanically inclined, so that I can figure these things out!


----------



## Dario (Sep 28, 2005)

I agree with Tom, it sounds like a belt related problem.  If the use is only from July...MAYBE it is not yet worn.  I think Toms's lathe is almost 2 years old now (?) and he uses it a lot [].  

I am inclined to believe (from your description) that the reeves drive (parts that compress and expand to change the speed of your lathe) are getting stuck somehow and not adjusting right away.  In that case, simple oiling MAY solve your problem.


----------



## DCBluesman (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by angboy_
> <br />I will (see if I can manage to figure out how to do something so mechanical to) check it... I'm not too mechanically inclined, so that I can figure these things out!


Call Jet and talk to their customer service department.  I've found them to be very helpful in diagnosing my "misuse" of their equipment. [8D]


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Sep 28, 2005)

Open the side cover where the belt hides.
As Tom says, check the belt, if it is worn, replace it.

If Not,
Turn on the lathe and watch what happens.
I'll bet the reeves drive (pulley) sticks.
If this is the case you have two choices.

1) Take the reeves drive apart and clean it with mineral spirits, then lube with silicon, DO NOT USE OIL OR GREASE.

2) Buy a can of aerosol brake cleaner.  Spray the shaft, now change speed while the motor is running, repeat with the spray if necessary. This is MESSY!


----------



## Old Griz (Sep 28, 2005)

Yup mine is 2 yrs old and on it's third belt.... reeves drives are hard on belts... especially if you do a lot of speed changes... and the OEM belt from Jet is not as good as the one I bought from NAPA... the OEM belt only lasted about 4 months
BTW, when the belt broke last week.. it took me about 5-10 minutes to change it... and that included remembering where the spare belt was


----------



## Dario (Sep 28, 2005)

3rd belt!!!  [:0]

We bought our lathe almost at the same timne...and mine still have the original belt on it.  Tells you how much turning I am doing [][xx(][B)]


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Sep 28, 2005)

My Jet is 28 months old and I'm still on the same belt.
I'm always changing the speed.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Sep 28, 2005)

Learn new things all the time here. I had seen reference to a 'reeves drive' in a drill press discussion and had no idea what that was. Now, I learn it is the expanding/contracting belt/pulley system for variable speed devices. My Grizzly lathe uses that, I had just called it a belt/pulley/whatever system. My first belt went south and had similar problems. Changed it, a difficult job, runs mucho better. But, I'm going to buy a spare belt or two and have on hand. As said, this seems tough on belts. Would those replacement belts with 'links' work O.K.? They could be changed without dissasembly of the machine.


----------



## Dario (Sep 28, 2005)

I've read (a lot) that link belts are no-no for Reeves drive but haven't tried it myself.


----------



## DWK5150 (Sep 28, 2005)

I wouldnt recommend using a link belt.  They dont handle the shock when changing speeds to well.  I tears up the links.  I have 10 feet of link belt sitting here if you want to give it a shot Ill ship ya some just let me know what with you need and how many feet.


----------



## Ligget (Sep 28, 2005)

When I was buying my Jet mini over here approx 6 months ago, the dealer couldn`t get a hold of the Jet "vs" version due to reliability problems.

I had to buy a manual version!


----------



## Randy_ (Sep 28, 2005)

Mark:  The JET mini uses a different speed control mechanism than what is on the #1236.  The mini uses an electronic control and the 1236 uses a mechanical mechanism so the 2 are not really comparable.


----------



## Randy_ (Sep 28, 2005)

From what you have said, I think either a bad belt or a sticky reeve drive or both could be the problem.  Both are relatively minor problems and easy to detect and resolve if you are mechanically handy.....which you claim not to be.  Do you have a friend or neighbor who is handy with a wrench and a screwdriver?  Sometimes these things are much easier to resolve by someone who can see the machine first-hand rather that trying to diagnose over the phone or Internet.  If not, I think Lou's idea of talking directly to the JET people is probably a good one.  

Did you look at your owner's manual and check out the section that about solving problems.....sometimes they are helpful.  And i agree that link belts are probably not the best for reeves drive machines although I'm can't say I am 100%$ sure about that.

And finally, the reeves drive machines that I have seen are universally adjustable and don't have to be set at specific stop; however your 1236 may be different.  Check the manual and do as the manufacturer suggests.  Again, as a general rule reeves drive machines require that you change speeds only when the machine is running.  Again...check your manual.  Changing speeds when the machine is off is generally very hard on belts!!  Good luck with your problem and let us know how it works out. 

P.S.  I would also look for any loose screws, bolts or nuts in the drive mechanism....that might cause a problem, too.


----------



## Ligget (Sep 28, 2005)

Thanks Randy![]


----------



## Randy_ (Oct 2, 2005)

Was this problem ever solved??


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DWK5150_
> <br />I wouldnt recommend using a link belt.  They dont handle the shock when changing speeds to well.  I tears up the links.  I have 10 feet of link belt sitting here if you want to give it a shot Ill ship ya some just let me know what with you need and how many feet.



Don, I accept the free advice. But hold on to your belt for a different kind of emergency. Thanks.


----------



## angboy (Oct 3, 2005)

I hope it is now fixed! I didn't have a chance to do anything with it til today. I took the cover off- managed to do that myself- and watched the wheels turn. It looked to me like the belt just sort of flapped in the wind when it was at the highest speed, so I concluded that the belt needed replacing. Went to NAPA and got the one I needed. Came back and tried to remove the old one and couldn't get it to move. So I went and got my neighbor and he looked at it for me. 

At first we thought I had gotten the wrong belt, b/c it was longer than the one he managed to take off. I still don't understand the magic that made it shrink up once we got it on and turning, but it sure did shrink! But then with the new one on, it still did the flapping thing, so we concluded that maybe that's normal. Meanwhile, we watched the reeves thingy and it wasn't opening and closing like it seemed like it should. It closed and he couldn't get it open (was reading the article about how to do it where it said that it can be hard to get it open and we were thinking that superman wrote the article because it was darn near impossible). Anyway, he fiddled with it and eventually got it to where it was opening and closing like it looks like it should. So I don't know that it actually needed a new belt, but it's got one. I think it probably was more the reeves thingy problem, but maybe it was both. I used the lathe for a short while tonight and went through the speeds a lot to try to challenge it and it did seem to be changing speeds a little more smoothly, so hopefully it's taken care of. If not, then we're going to move on to the oiling the reeves protocol.

Thanks so much to everyone for your help and ideas. They were all very useful. I printed out this whole thread and took it to the basement and we referred to it often!


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Oct 3, 2005)

Your reeves drive gets "gunked" up. Mine does the samething.

Buy yourself a can of aerosol brake parts cleaner and spray the shaft every so often. I do mine once a month whether it needs it or not.

If you lube your shaft, more dust will "gunk" up and will cause more problems for you, so just leave it dry. If you really feel you need some type of lube, use graphite.


----------



## angboy (Oct 3, 2005)

Ron- I should be safe on not causing more gunking up- I haven't lubed anything yet and don't even know what the "shaft" is! [:I] I've been meaning to take some time to do some research on the maintenance and upkeep that I should be doing. I got my drill press delivered today and I know that when I had asked for opinions about them, I think it was Tom who had commented about doing some sorts of monthly "stuff" to the drill press to keep it in shape. So I know I need to learn that and also need to figure out what I should be doing with the lathe. I really wish they came as self-cleaning, self-maintenance things, but no such luck! But thanks for the tip. I've put the brake parts cleaner on my shopping list.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Oct 3, 2005)

(To the tune "the knee bone connects to the, leg bone)

The drive belt connects to the, reeves drive
The reeve drive connects to the, shaft
The shaft connect to the, motor
That makes the whole thing go round

Well, you get the idea
http://tinyurl.com/3qztp


----------



## angboy (Oct 4, 2005)

Pretty catchy and clever. A perfect 10 for creativity!


----------

